# Awards for Runners at Ryleys Run!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Thought everyone might like to see what the top *RUNNERS* receive for first place in the mens, womens, and top dog division. This is for the runners only and it seems we have so far, eleven dogs running. This is separate from the walk.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang could I hire someone torun in my place. I can't even run to the bathroom without giving out of breathe.


Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Dang could I hire someone torun in my place. I can't even run to the bathroom without giving out of breathe.
> 
> 
> Hooch


Ive known the feeling, Hooch. Its not so much fun either. I am sorry you cannot make the event. Hopefully next year you can make one of the events. There are going to be a number to choose from. Lets hope so.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice looking awards..... Im sure the winner's will really enjoy them.....


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great looking awards! I'm sure those will find prominent spots on a few lucky mantles! Very nice!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

KatzNK9 said:


> Great looking awards! I'm sure those will find prominent spots on a few lucky mantles! Very nice!


Thanks. We just wanted something that was different and not overly obnoxious looking. We figured the stars were perfect and the engraver did a great job with the logo on the star. I think they are different and will make a nice award. 
I think Sacramento is doing tankards, which is great too. Just a little something to remember the event.  Hopefully they will want to come back.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have already told Mrs Hooch we are going to Albany and SC to make up for this year.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I have already told Mrs Hooch we are going to Albany and SC to make up for this year.
> 
> Hooch


That works for us Hooch. Just get well enough for next year.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Going to ride the stationary bike now before hitting the sack

Hooch


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

They are classy, Donna, very nice


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Dang crap, I'm not running!  I love them!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, those are wonderful!!!! I just love the Ryley's Run Logo!

I better start training....only a weeks left! Hmmmm...maybe I'll just leave it to the pros...:uhoh:


----------

